# albino triops



## aje88 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey its THE AJE and its been about 18 hours since ive put the triops eggs in.im so happy because they hatched.i just feel sorry for one of these triops because hes albino and is having trouble swiming. i was on fishforum and the people kept saying to sell it. my heart is to big to sell one of these poor fellows for money.now think if one of you had an albino mantis would you sell it. sopposily the albino triops are very rare and are truelly one of a kind. hes red when my others are brown and hes clear to. its very sad and im going to raise him well.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 22, 2009)

how cool!!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 22, 2009)

what is a triops?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 22, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> what is a triops?


A triops is a prehistoric animal like a triceratops. Over the millenia, though, the cerat has atrophied and is now vestigial.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 23, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> what is a triops?


They look kinda like tiny Horseshoe crabs.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 23, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> They look kinda like tiny Horseshoe crabs.


That's what I meant!  :lol: 

You'd better Google it quick, Arakanis, before Rick sets his animated thingy on you!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 23, 2009)

AH, THANKS phil - i guess i just assumed it was misspelled since I had never heard of it! Wow, those are cool! daddy like!!!!! Darn it! Now that is a new pet which i MUST have

here is a link to a pic of it http://mytriops.com/articles/images/Triops_numidicus.jpg


----------



## hierodula (Jul 23, 2009)

those are huge  i used to have some triops before and they were only about 2 in. at the most


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 23, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> AH, THANKS phil - i guess i just assumed it was misspelled since I had never heard of it! Wow, those are cool! daddy like!!!!! Darn it! Now that is a new pet which i MUST have here is a link to a pic of it http://mytriops.com/articles/images/Triops_numidicus.jpg


Whoa! Those are way bigger than the little ones I've raised as well.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 23, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> Whoa! Those are way bigger than the little ones I've raised as well.


Yeah. More like this? http://www.wishlist.nu/wp-content/uploads/.../04/triops2.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah. More like this? http://www.wishlist.nu/wp-content/uploads/.../04/triops2.jpg


Yes! Those look familiar.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 23, 2009)

I went back to the site the pic is from and it says those are triops numidicus or triops granarius - apparently they are bigger than the other normal kind and are from middle east or india. That is the kind I want! the big ones!


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool...an albino one has to be rare. Post up pics when you can...

Arkanis...you should try them...it's fun to do once in a while for me. I should probably check if the eggs I saved from the ones I had last year are still viable. Most hobby shops carry a kit for them.


----------

